# Big Boy Conformation



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

So what do you think about him? He's a belgian cross x arab/quarterhorse. I will be using him for trails and roadwork, as well as some farm work and harness work. He goes wonderfully with just a halter and ropes! Although, he still is very green. So tell me guys, by his confo, what are his flaws? His strong points? What do you personally think he'd be good for? He has a lot 
of power in that rump but he's very clumsy.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Hooves need to be done badly! His back looks a bit swayed, he looks a bit sickle-hocked and his pasterns are a tad long. That's what I see, but I'm very new to conformation so take what other's say more seriously 

I actually really like him, he looks like a nice big boy and should be a good riding horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed, his feet need done yesterday.

Also, he's pretty massively overweight. It can be really hard to keep those drafties and crosses from getting too pudgy, believe me, I know. He really needs a diet and an exercise plan.

Other than that, it's really hard to tell much about his confo with those pictures. His back might have a slight sway, or it could just be because he's out of shape and carting that big belly around.

One thing's for sure though, he looks like a real sweetie. His face reminds me a _lot_ of my Belgian cross.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty good horse from what I can see. He is sickle hocked. Probably from the draft horse side. Shoulder is a bit steep. Good bone (as expected). Feet very over grown. Shorten those toes!

He is VERY fat. Needs a lot more work or less groceries. Probably both.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

His legs look very similar to the TB cross mare you posted, but not to that extreme. He looks over at the knee and sickled hocked.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

smrobs said:


> Agreed, his feet need done yesterday.
> 
> Also, he's pretty massively overweight. It can be really hard to keep those drafties and crosses from getting too pudgy, believe me, I know. He really needs a diet and an exercise plan.
> 
> ...



Well he's been a pasture pet for the last five years on 24/7 turn out, so he can get all the grass he's ever wanted and no work  I plan on changing that. And his feet! Ah, oh I know they need to be done. These photos are from last year though and we've since gotten his feet trimmed. I think I'm going to re-vamp the pictures taday when I square him up and get a good look at him. And yes, he's a strong belgian cross :lol: His mum looks like a dark bay belgian with a quarter horse face. He's my favorite of any horse I've owned for awhile. Love his big thick neck!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I think he's going to be perfect for what you want!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Boo Walker said:


> I think he's going to be perfect for what you want!


Thank you!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is cute . he has really refined legs for a draft x. mine have the stocky draft legs.


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

He's beautiful, IMO. Love a nice solid build on a horse. I'm envious!


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you using a saddle blanket instead of a saddle pad in those pics?


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes I am, he's not ridden hard and this was about a thirty minute period in which he had the saddle on.


----------

